# 2WW - What about sex?



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

I've been holding off sex, baths and rock 'n' roll   and swimming for two weeks as advised by my clinic. 

Last time I had an insatiable sex drive for 24hrs on day 7  which doesn't seem to have happened, instead I seem to have had dry eyes so can't wear contact lenses . I guess each cycle and symptoms are different?

Day 14 was today and I'm waiting until the appt at the clinic on Monday before testing (day 17), but when can I have sex again, and what about dildos and vibrators (c'mon, let's be honest!)?


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, I have just read somewhere that sex should try and be avoided until after 12 weeks. I hope this is a help.

Good luck
Lisa


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Blimey - I'm not exactly a sex maniac, but even I can't wait that long   

Surely it should be OK, as many women don't even know they're p/g until they miss a period or two, and I'm sure they're not exactly celebate?!


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry matey but shes right,

You are advised to wait until after 12 weeks preg because that is when the placenta takes over and the baby has its own life support system otherwise it is still relying on your uterus. it isnt the sex as much i dont think as the orgasm which makes everthying contract and can dislodge it. I read one post on this site were the girl had sex and then started to bleed afterwards and lost the baby. obviously she cannot say whether it was connected or not but is it worth the risk.

i agree what you say about normal girls continuing but if your like me and have paid over 10,000 quid to get this far it is going to be a really expensive shag and abstaining is the least i can do.

i even dream about sex and have had to placate dh with other options  

good luck whatever you decide


sex starved queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

This is looking worse and worse  . Obviously if that's the case then I'll just have to wait, but it does seem to be a very inhumane and very expensive way to be celebate!

I know what you mean about dreaming - I had to stop myself from allowing the orgasm because I was vaguely awake and didn't want to cause any devastating results but another 3 months if BFP ... 

If I have to abstain for that long, then DH can do his part and abstain for 3 days at a time   

Anyway, how come it's not healthy for him to abstain for longer, when we're supposed to abstain for a total of 15 weeks 

 Nurse...


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi its me again, I should have mentioned yesterday that I had a miscarriage on monday and the night before I had sex, I cannot be sure that caused it but its best to play on the safe side of things.
Lisa


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Jess

I would probably avoid sex and dildos etc but I don't think that should preclude intimacy and having an orgasm.  See in the voting room for a vote on orgasms in the 2WW and the results.

clare


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well someone was bound to ask the S question sooner or later.  

Interestingly enough, I felt hornier than a field full of cape buffalo when I was in the 2ww. I made a concious desicion not to partake though, becuase I knew that if I got a negative I'd always wonder. I did, however, on both my 2ww have orgasms (of the non penetrative type). Just little ones mind - enough to relieve the frustration.
I abstained, for no particular reason other than we never got around to it,  after I got my BFP, but alas miscarried. I think I've come to the conclusion that it probably doesn't make a whole lot of difference if you do or not, but you'd just have something else to second guess if you did and it all went wrong.


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

I shouldn't have bothered asking - AF has decided to rear her ugly head this afternoon, though only spotting so far with faint signs of that low pain. Will still need to go through the motions with the hospital tomorrow, so I'll be pleased to get it over and done with. So assuming I'm right and the hospital confirms it is AF....

  * SEX IS BACK ON THE MENU!!  *


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls

Well what an interesting question, i am not a fertility nurse and by no means an expert on this question but from experience and from what my clinic told me is to treat your pregnancy as normal as possible, which includes having sex when you have found out you are pregnant, i honestly dont remember the advice for the 2ww but i wouldnt chance it girls, its a small price to pay for peace of mind and to know you have done everything you can to help those embies, although saying that i know of women who have had sex in the 2ww and achieved a pregnancy so all in all its down to personal preference and what you feel is right for you.

I must admit for my own peace of mind and waiting so long to achieve a a pregnancy in the first place we didnt have sex for the first 12 weeks, yes it is agony having to wait so long but it is worth it for me in the long run, but this was my personal preference and was not anybodys advice given to me, also my circumstances were different as i lost one baby very early on in my pregnancy so didnt want to risk losing my other bubbs.

Perhaps Ruth can shed some light on this subject even more.

Mel
x x

Jess

I am sorry to hear that your AF has arrived - hugs to you

Mel

x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

This is definately down to individual preference as some consultants I know will advise a couple to abstain while another actively advise them to have sex as the hormones and other things released in orgasm can help implantation.
Have just asked Dr Beneto and he says 7 days only which I have to say makes sense so the process of implantation can have occured. I know many couple who do wait for 2 weeks and can understand that, but 12 weeks is tooooooo long!!!

Ruth


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

We got our bfp a week ago, and i felt "ready" to give sex a try. To be perfectly honest, i didnt enjoy it much. I was so tense and worried that certain positions would pull my belly about that i think it may be quite easy for me to go another 7 weeks without doing it again!

Its the most natural thing in the world, but i agree its personal preference.


Leanne (nun for at least 7 wks!!)


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks guys, though I not sure I'm any the wiser !

Sex is definately back on the menu, though with the pain of the m/c again, it's definately not on my current menu for a few days! At least I can relax with DH and join him in a glass of wine tonight, and have a relaxing bath when I feel like it. 

Once I'm back to my 'normal' self, we'll no doubt be doing more DIY to finish jobs round the house, and I'm going to make a huge effort to lose weight and get down to my optimum weight!

Good luck to those who have bumps on the way  , and hugs to all in 'my' boat


----------

